# Toad being towed,



## Benjamin (Sep 5, 2014)

No animals were harmed or humiliated.


----------



## pfara (Sep 5, 2014)

RC truck? Either way.. adorable and hilarious!


----------



## Turtlepete (Sep 5, 2014)

This is hilarious . It reminds me of the days I used to let iguana's ride around on my red foots. Haha!

One of your kid's, Ben?


----------



## bouaboua (Sep 5, 2014)

Really? I felt sorry for the truck!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 5, 2014)

Benjamin said:


> No animals were harmed or humiliated.




Well, I'm not sure about the "humiliated" part of your sentence. The look on his face is one of resignation!


----------



## Benjamin (Sep 5, 2014)

This is pure enrichment here!


----------



## wellington (Sep 5, 2014)

So cute, but are you sure no one was humiliated? I'd like to hear the toads version


----------



## Shakudo (Sep 6, 2014)

He looks kinda like.... 
"Wait till you get me of this truck, gonna croak all night long"


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 6, 2014)

Love it


----------



## ascott (Sep 8, 2014)

That is fricken fantastic......


----------



## IBeenEasy (Sep 8, 2014)

lmfaooo.... fish tank filter cartridges .... 10 dollars, mazuri tortoise diet .... 12 dollars, dental dog treats..... 2 dollars ................................ the look on that toads face ................... PRICELESS


----------



## Benjamin (Sep 9, 2014)

They can't all have a shell,


----------

